
Ask HN: Digital Nomads Who Stopped Wandering- Where Did You Settle? - cdvonstinkpot
Hi,<p>I&#x27;m interested in hearing about what cities Digital Nomads have come to consider worth settling in.<p>For example, what city has a good public transportation system such that it makes it unnecessary to have &amp; pay for a car. And which of these cities has a low cost of living?
======
ArtDev
Bend, Oregon. Great schools and we only need one car. Tons to do in the summer
and winter. Cost of living is lower than Portland.

~~~
gm-conspiracy
What are your internet speeds/costs?

------
marklit
Tallinn. Cheap rents, free public transport including boat rides to the nearby
islands, not far from the UK if I need to see clients onsite and 500 Mbit/s
Internet for €37 / month.

~~~
leojg
Wow, really 100% free public transport? That must be really nice :)

------
wprapido
i've a kind of settled various times. so far had london, buenos aires and
madrid as my homebases

------
seekingcharlie
Berlin.

